# Monster auction November 7/15



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

It's our 18th annual monster fish and equipment auction, so if your just starting in the hobby or a seasoned aquarium keeper there's probably going to be something at the auction you can use.
Place: St. Pius x Catholic Church Gym in north Vancouver
Address: 1150 Mount Seymour Rd.
Time: Registration 8:30 - 9:30 am, auction starts at 10am
Everyone is welcome hope to see you there. 
Questions-- [email protected]


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I was just looking for this about an hour ago. Got a few tanks to restock!


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh man I work during the auction.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

datfish said:


> Oh man I work during the auction.


You book that day off like I did


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Looking forward to it...


----------



## Tensa (Aug 2, 2014)

What is typically auctioned at these events? Just fish? Could there possibly be equipment?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe there is typically equipment, at least at the monster auction. If there was going to be a single auction a year I'd go to, this would be the one.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Is it just stuff from other hobbyists? or are new items donated?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a combination of both new and used, but the majority of the equipment is used. There usually is a multitude of Freshwater Fish (including Killies from the Killie Club) and plants, saltwater frags, and lots of fun to be had. I may even start up a tank as a result.....

JMHO,

Stuart


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Please contact Dave at [email protected] to register if u want to sell


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Sounds interesting, may have to check it out


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Newt said:


> Sounds interesting, may have to check it out


Oh, you will check it out. Oh, yes, you will...


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Everybody who wants to sell at the auction should register as soon as possible. Just google vahs.ca and click on *Auction and Events *on the top bar. Use the 2014 forms. They are always the same so don't worry about the date. Our Steering Committee members are swamped with work right now and have no time to update the site. Everything and anything to do with the aquarium hobby will show up at the auction. There is an average 600 items every year.

As usual there will raffle draws anytime and snacks available during the lunch break.

AquaAddict


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

One Week From Today,

the Monstor Auction begins. Dig out anything related to the hobby that you don't use anymore and bring it along to sell and make some money! Save some money buying great bargains.

I am bringing some green, pink, and purple Poccillipora corals. They grow fast and are getting crowded. 

I will have freshwater stuff as well ie nice tropical diftwood branch with Anubias and Java Fern attached.

AquaAddict


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Send Dave or Mike to my shop for donations to support the club. I'll dig something up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

What are some equipments or live critters people are interested in? I might bring some of it, if i have them


----------



## misl (May 1, 2010)

*The countdown is on, next Saturday November 7 is the monster auction, hope to see everyone there. Check the website vahs.ca for more info *


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Reminder bump for auction


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

What's everyone bringing?


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Shrimpette said:


> What's everyone bringing?


Everybody brings anything and everything to do with the aquarium hobby. There are on average 600 items so you can imagine the variety. There will be both salt water and fresh water items: tanks (maybe), stands (maybe), a great variety of equipment, plants, fish, driftwood, food, corals (no fish - yet).

Dawna, anything you bring will sell. You can't predict the desirability of an item. It all depends on the people that attend and it varies from year to year..

AquaAddict


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

lol... I know AA. But I was looking for people to hype up some specifics to get us pumped up a bit


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Boo.. North Vancouver.. The down side about not having a car. =/


----------



## dacar (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm bringing albino plecos, whiptail catfish, annubius, bolbitus, java fern, endlers, live mysids, marbled crayfish, moss balls, crypts and some killies. I'm sure I'll find a few more items for the auction as well.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

I am bringing pocci corals, candy cane/pineapple/calaustria corals, Milwaukie pH monitor, java fern, annubias, misc. maxi-jet pump parts

AquaAddict


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll be bringing some plecos and killies. Included in the plecos are some very nice young (1-1 1/2") Bristlenose Longfin Green Dragons...F-1's from a beautiful trio that I got from "ddcool" :bigsmile:........ also bringing some young (1-1 1/2") Super Red/Long Fin Calico cross. The parents ( both the calicos and S Reds) are fish that I originally got as juvies from "ddcool". I am crossing the Calicos and Super Reds as ddcool has crosed them and has found that the SR/LFCalico X produces a much "redder" Super Red. 
Several members of our killie club (VAKC) will be there and will be bringing lots of beautiful killies


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Where do you get the plastic to put plants / fish for selling?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

knucklehead said:


> Where do you get the plastic to put plants / fish for selling?


Pat and Charles sell them at a decent price. I usually get mine from them.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks Charles!


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Is anyone bringing Assassin Snails?


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

is it cash only?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe they will
Accept pure gold bars! Lol. I'm donating things to support the club including a half moon betta if Dave can keep overnight. I won't be there but if anyone has t spent all their money and they come up here after I'll give you 20 percent off . Bring your hand stamp to prove you were there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

April said:


> Maybe they will
> Accept pure gold bars! Lol. I'm donating things to support the club including a half moon betta if Dave can keep overnight. I won't be there but if anyone has t spent all their money and they come up here after I'll give you 20 percent off . Bring your hand stamp to prove you were there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't mind a 10 troy ounce bar, April.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

No you have to give to the club! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

April said:


> No you have to give to the club!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know how much is that? !

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

No only gold I have is goldfish! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

10oz gold bar as of today is CAD $14,866.56. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

April said:


> Maybe they will
> Accept pure gold bars! Lol. I'm donating things to support the club including a half moon betta if Dave can keep overnight. I won't be there but if anyone has t spent all their money and they come up here after I'll give you 20 percent off . Bring your hand stamp to prove you were there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds awesome. What does the 20%off include?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Anything . Except discus and big goldfish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

I've decided to part with 150 gal Aqua Nova filter at the Auction. It's approx 3 years old and even quieter than my Eheims but it's too big and heavy for my bad back and overkill for my 90 gallon tank which already has 3 other filters (all Eheims).

This Aqua Nova is probably a Chinese knock-off of Eheim since it looks much the same but, really, it works just as well.

AquaAddict


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like a bad cold will keep me away this year, but I may pop in briefly to say hello. I hope everyone has lots of fun!

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankless in Vancouver


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Lots of great deals to be had today. Came home with three coolers full of plants and fish.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

poiuy704 said:


> Lots of great deals to be had today. Came home with three coolers full of plants and fish.


Gotta agree.....I came home with some "good stuff" as well.......in particular, the two "P's" that I was looking for.....Plecos and Plants. Some great deals to be had on fish, plants and equipment.  My favourite "deals of the day" were the six individual bags of L-066 Royal Tiger plecos that I was able to successfully bid for :bigsmile: I am currently starting to condition them and look forward to having a nice little breeding colony  Thanks to our Yankee visitor, Phil, our executive members, Dave, Mike, Eileen, Claudia......and Dave's dad and all of the runners and others that helped to make this another successful auction


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes that was fun, I hadn't been to an auction before and it was a great experience. Thanks to everyone who set it up and kept it running so well.


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

yes it was a good event and my first time also. I was pressed for time and missed the first and last hours but managed to get some fish and to see some friends so it was a great time. Well done to the organizers and sellers, thanks for the great deal...only problem is my fish were sold as "Apisto pair" .... look like cacatuoides but still stressed from the move so will need to investigate tomorrow. Cheers and definitely will be back next year.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Congratulations to all the organizers of the auction. It was the perfect balance of fun and professionalism. I look forward to going again!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG, I thought it was NEXT Saturday. Drat. I can't believe I messed up the dates. Oh well, next year I guess. 

Anthony (feeling stupid)


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> OMG, I thought it was NEXT Saturday. Drat. I can't believe I messed up the dates. Oh well, next year I guess.
> 
> Anthony (feeling stupid)


should have put # 1 daughter in charge.....................time to start delegating.................lol


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*Spring Auction*

Hey Anthony,

There is always the Spring Auction in April.

AquaAddict


----------



## Rometiklan (May 11, 2010)

Had a great time! It was my first time back since the 4th annual monster auction. Attended the first 4 auctions when i used to be a member. A lot of aggressive bidding on most of the fishes...some really beautiful specimens. Disappointed there was only 1 pair of angelfish. Already looking forward to the spring auction!


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Rometiklan said:


> A lot of aggressive bidding on most of the fishes...some really beautiful specimens. Disappointed there was only 1 pair of angelfish. Already looking forward to the spring auction!


Yes, there was a lot of "aggressive bidding" on some of the "really beautiful specimens"....lots of great fish, in particular some great plecos and killies. Also there were many bags, and a great variety of both common and rare beautiful plants. However, as you say, only 1 pair of Angels....and, for the first time in my memory....NO discus, and NO real high end/show quality guppies (i believe only two or three bags of common guppies).
However, each year brings us something new and different and that is why it is always so much fun, and interesting, to attend this annual auction. I too am looking forward to the Spring auction :bigsmile:


----------

